# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Hoe een gespierd lichaam in een korte tijd?

## nieuw

hallo ik ben een jongen van 17 en wil een meer gespierd lichaam in een zo kort mogelijke tijd ( de jeugd van tegenwoordig é).ik ben al naar de fitness geweest maar voel me daar ni op mijn gemak, ben namelijk ni gespierd en al die mensen kijken dan zo naar je...om verder te gaan heb ik gewichten gekocht voor thuis. ik ben al een paar maanden bezig zonder enig resultaat, ik voel dat ik sterker wordt maar ik wil meer resultaat zien. ik heb hier al een paar dingen gelezen maar ik wil nog meer info
als er mensen zijn die mij kunnen helpen met bvb een naam van product dat zeer goed werkt.maar ik wil een product dat niet al te gevaarlijk is 
ik weet dat anabolen altijd risico inhouden maar ja
mensen die er echt nix van weten vraag ik dan ook niet te reageren
danku

----------


## Melaniie

> hallo ik ben een jongen van 17 en wil een meer gespierd lichaam in een zo kort mogelijke tijd ( de jeugd van tegenwoordig é).ik ben al naar de fitness geweest maar voel me daar ni op mijn gemak, ben namelijk ni gespierd en al die mensen kijken dan zo naar je...om verder te gaan heb ik gewichten gekocht voor thuis. ik ben al een paar maanden bezig zonder enig resultaat, ik voel dat ik sterker wordt maar ik wil meer resultaat zien. ik heb hier al een paar dingen gelezen maar ik wil nog meer info
> als er mensen zijn die mij kunnen helpen met bvb een naam van product dat zeer goed werkt.maar ik wil een product dat niet al te gevaarlijk is 
> ik weet dat anabolen altijd risico inhouden maar ja
> mensen die er echt nix van weten vraag ik dan ook niet te reageren
> danku


je kan toch ook gewoon thuis gaan trainen? doe sit ups.. of gewichten.. werkt echt wel hoor.. 

groetjes het beste

----------


## MrS

17 jaar jong en aan de anabolen??? Je zit nog in je groeifasen en je lichaam is in de fase van het meeste aanmaak van testosteron. Gespierd zijn neemt tijd en daarvoor moet je geduld hebben.

Je moet geen anabolen nemen in je groeiperiode omdat je groeischijven permanent zullen dichtgroeien, dit belemmert je groei en brengt mogelijk meerdere problemen met zich mee.

Maak een goede voedingsschema waar je gegarandeerd van zult groeien. Afblijven dus van de anabolen!

----------


## MrS

Alweer een oud topic waarop ik heb gereageerd  :Frown:

----------


## otrivinjunk

> hallo ik ben een jongen van 17 en wil een meer gespierd lichaam in een zo kort mogelijke tijd ( de jeugd van tegenwoordig é).ik ben al naar de fitness geweest maar voel me daar ni op mijn gemak, ben namelijk ni gespierd en al die mensen kijken dan zo naar je...om verder te gaan heb ik gewichten gekocht voor thuis. ik ben al een paar maanden bezig zonder enig resultaat, ik voel dat ik sterker wordt maar ik wil meer resultaat zien. ik heb hier al een paar dingen gelezen maar ik wil nog meer info
> als er mensen zijn die mij kunnen helpen met bvb een naam van product dat zeer goed werkt.maar ik wil een product dat niet al te gevaarlijk is 
> ik weet dat anabolen altijd risico inhouden maar ja
> mensen die er echt nix van weten vraag ik dan ook niet te reageren
> danku


verkeerde sportschool uitgezocht dus. ben zelf bijna 50 en enig overgewicht, maar waar ik sport let niemand op elkaar. alles loopt er door elkaar dun dik mager gespierd. tip: kijk eens bij meerdere sportscholen binnen en kies voor een sportschool waar ze geen bar hebben! Daar komen vaak ook minder patsers en kleerkasten

----------


## otrivinjunk

en die spieren komen vanzelf. als je maar lang genoeg traint.

----------


## SexyBeast

MrS 


Berichten: n/a Re: Hoe een gespierd lichaam in een kort tijd? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

17 jaar jong en aan de anabolen??? Je zit nog in je groeifasen en je lichaam is in de fase van het meeste aanmaak van testosteron. Gespierd zijn neemt tijd en daarvoor moet je geduld hebben.

Je moet geen anabolen nemen in je groeiperiode omdat je groeischijven permanent zullen dichtgroeien, dit belemmert je groei en brengt mogelijk meerdere problemen met zich mee.

Maak een goede voedingsschema waar je gegarandeerd van zult groeien. Afblijven dus van de anabolen! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier ben ik het helemaal mee eens! Bovendien hebben anabolen pas effect wanneer men al een goed gespierd lichaam heeft! 
Als je na maanden trainen nog geen resultaat hebt geboekt, dan zou ik me 
zorgen gaan maken. Dit betekent namelijk dat je geen aanleg hebt om spieren
te kweken. Dit komt waarschijnlijk door het feit dat de neurotransmitters in je
hersenen geen signalen doorgeven aan je spieren om te groeien. Ik bezoek
regelmatig de sportschool en kom vaak mensen tegen die met dit probleem te 
maken hebben. Helaas is hier niks aan te doen! Ik zou zeggen dat je er het beste van moet proberen te maken!

Veel succes!

----------


## DGS

Sommige sportscholen kunnen een trainingsschema voor je opstellen zodat je precies kan werken aan de delen die jij wilt stimuleren.
En train niet te veel achter elkaar. Mensen denken dat ze door vaak een veel trainen sneller gespierd worden. Dit is niet waar. Bij (kracht)training vormen zich haarschuertjes in de spieren. Deze worden hersteld door eiwitten met als resultaat dat spieren sterker worden en groeien. Train je elke dag achter elkaar dan krijgen de spieren niet de kans om te herstellen, met blessures als gevolg.

----------


## debeus10

Ik heb even een vraagje ik ben 26jaar en ik train al geruime tijd en ben er al een beetje gespierder eruit gaan zien,
nu hebben ze mij van de week gevraagd om model te staan voor een merk ondergoed,
maar moet dan in zeer korte tijd aan nemelijk gespierder worden,dat was de voorwaarde
dus ik hoop dat er iemand is die echt weet hoe ik in zeer korte tijd gespierder word,desnoods met hulpmiddelen ,laat aub iets goeds horen.gr.m

----------


## MrB

Eten, disepline en hard werken is de enige manier.

Ik zal je even uit de droom halen, er is geen makkelijke manier naar een mooi en gespierd lichaam en al helemaal niet in een korte tijd. 
Was deze er wel dan liep de halve wereld wel met een mooie sixpack, dikke pecs en ronde delts rond.
Een mooi lichaam bouwen kost tijd en moeite, het goede nieuws hoe meer je je er eigen 100% voor inzet hoe sneller het gaat.

Ik kan je wel wat advies geven over training voeding en supplementen, Pm me dan maar.

----------


## MrB

> luister a super idioot als je je schema juist kan instellen maakt het niet uit of je nou 7/7 traint. tenzij je elke dag je biceps,borst pakt dan kan er inderdaad blessures optreden.


Hellaas gaat die vlieger ( 7 dagen per week trainen) alleen op als je voeding optimaal is. Voeding is het belangrijkste.

----------


## lacuna

Begin niet aan anabolen, want als je niet meer traint, kom je al snel wat bij.

----------


## Michel1990

conclusie...er is no way in hell dat je in een korte tijd gespierder kan worden..naja..dat je het goed kan zien?

----------


## koolstofje



----------


## Keano

conclusie is dat je wel degelijk middelen hebt die je helpen met groeien in en korte tijd  :Wink:  

groetjes

----------


## Michel1990

hm...maar dan komen er dus van die pilletjes en shit aan te pas? want ik denk dat dat nog behoorlijk slecht is voor het lichaam van een 17/18 jarig of zit ik daar fout mee?

----------


## Keano

pilletjes en shit ?

Volgens mij weet je niet echt waar je over praat!

Die shit is lichaams eigen testosterone  :Wink: 

Maar dat is zeker niet goed voor een 17/18 jarige !!!

Maar het gaat om de conclusie, dat het wel zeker kan

----------


## Michel1990

haha nee ik weet absoluut niks van testeronen af en die pillen daarvoor.
Ik vroeg me gewoon af hoe ik op een gezonde manier (voor mijn leeftijd dan waar ik dan achter ben gekomen) wat gespierder kon worden..
Maar ik denk dat ik dan maar met mn nog jonge lichaam het maar ga doen met discipline, bloed(oke..btje overdreven maar tis voor het effect), zweet en tranen! haha :Cool:

----------


## Keano

hahahha,

Traine als een beest 
eten als een varken
en slapen als een baby
 :Wink: 

Goed eten en traine is de basis, creatine en supplementen helpen je een heel end op weg.

----------


## irisvvb

als je veel spieren wilt krijgen is et niet alleen belangrijk om veel te trainen, wat je eet is namelijk ook heel belangrijk. Eet zo veel als je kan maar hou et wel gezond, eet vooral veel biefstuk! En je moet ook wel weten dat je lichaam moet wennen aan trainen, dus bouw het langzaam maar zeker op. ga 20 minuten per dag joggen, ga zoveel als je kan naar de sport school maar maak et niet al te zwaar voor jezelf. Ook belangrijk is slapen, tijdens je slaap hersteld je lichaam zich, dus zorg ervoor dat je minstens 8uur per dag slaapt.

----------


## ppolleke

Eerder het tegenovergestelde is waar! Veel eten uiteraard want een lichaam zal pas groeien bij een overdaad aan calorien.
Dus: kort maar krachtig trainen max.45minuten na elkaar anders zal je testosteron te snel gaan dalen. Sto met oefenen direct nadat de pomp uit je spieren verdwijnt dat is het stopteken. Het eerste uur na de training vorm je feitelijk een soort anabolisch magische uurtje. Het eerste halfuur hiervan zou ik niet eten ivm je groeihormoon en het tweede halfuur moet je zeer en zeer veel calorien binnen zien te krijgen. Na 1 uur ongeveer terug normaal eten etc. en trachten naar een zeer goede nachtrust.

----------


## ppolleke

Snel spieren op natuurlijke wijze is onmogelijk, zelfs als je genetisch een voorsprong zou hebben...dan zou je er nu al zonder training heel 'fors' uitzien.

Toch snel spieren willen dan zal je eerst heel veel info moeten inwinnen ivm 'de chemische' sporter...en jezelf er al op voorhand voor behoeden dat telkens je stopt met die middelen je 'super' gevoel verdwijnt richting depressie en een plat-leeg lijf (en een lam-lulletje...zelfs tijdens een kuur als je niet weet waar je mee bezig bent)...

Niet doen zou ik zo zeggen...maar ieder is baas van eigen lijf uiteraard...17jaar is zowiezo veel te jong...groei hormoon en testosteron halen zeer hoge pieken. Verpruts die niet...en de eerste 2 jaar ga je echt snel vooruit.

Geloof de supplementen industrie zeker niet...weggegooid geld....ook niet teveel eiwit shakes...tracht zeker 80% uit je voeding te halen.

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ik doe alles naturel wel eet ik veel en neem ik eiwit shakes en creatine . ik train 4x in de week verschillende spier groepen , ik neem mijn rust heel belangerijk . pak per dag verschillende spiergroepen , eet goed om te herstellen. Ik ben een ectomorph dat betekent dat ik moeilijk in massa aankom en dat ik dun ben van mezelf , door mijn trainingen ben ik al behoorlijk fors gegroeid  :Big Grin:  Gewoon naturel gaan , je moet er wat passie en tijd voor over hebben . heb geduld en wil niet te snel. it will pay off  :Wink:

----------


## ppolleke

Als je dan toch creatine wil nemen, neem dan minstens verschillende soorten door elkaar(zoek ze maar even op) drink ruim 2 liter water extra per dag... en wat men ook schrijft over Alpha-X test eens hoe jij erop reageert(?) Ikzelf heb het geprobeerd om het tegendeel te bewijzen en jawel ... 5 kilo lichaamsgewicht op 1 maand (zonder sportschool...beetje uit de vrije hand)waarvan misschien toch 2kilo puur spierballetjes.
Let wel op ik weeg 95+ (momenteel door 'nul' beweging bijna 108kg da's wa veel). Polleke moet op gezond-(di)-eet en stilletjes aan beginnen bewegen/revalideren 'alweer..'...enfin...da's mijn probleem...
Ikzelf heb altijd al een uitzonderlijk lage Test-gehalte gehad zelfs in mijn jeugd misschien dat het daardoor bij mij (is typisch) beter werkt dan bij anderen. Vergis je niet...toen ik 16 was (zonder training) kon ik 8-10 75kg benchen (echt) en woog ik alreeds 83kg. Raar zo met weinig testo...zelfs toen..ik weet het en ook bij armpje duwen vroeger...vergeet het maar...om van mij te winnen...zo sterk was ik toch wel (probleem...door al vroeg ziek te zijn wou men mij niet geloven door mijn toch wel 'stevig' voorkomen..pfff)
Alpha-X bevat een vorm van Chlorophyl (Chlorophytum Borivillanum)...reinigt ook en is al ruim 25 jaar bekend (in gewone vorm).
Waarom zo weinig interesse hiervoor...of te weinig effect volgens velen(?). Mensen zijn nogal aan de luie kant en willen zeer snel heel veel 'chemische spierballen' en als je de prijs vergelijkt met echte testo..bv. Test.Enant.(gebruikelijke langdurig werkende vorm) tja...(nou in't nederlands)...voor dezelfde prijs kun je makkelijk zat 10kilo erbij hebben.
Maarrrrrrrrrr...niet doen als ik jou was...wat er ook gezegd wordt het is/wordt bij velen een ernstige vorm van verslaving en depressievieteit...onaanvaardbaar (haantjes/gelul)gedrag...en zeer duur. Niet doen...train lekker en verstandig en geniet van alle 'gezonde' dagen...laat sommige andere jan-spierballe maar lache/lulle...langzaam maar zeker en zonder grote terug en andere vallen onderweg.
Doe normaal met supplementen...succes en je mag me steeds alles vragen hoor. 20 jaar zeer intensief getraind ondanks (nou, ik ben hier niet voor niks op dit forum).
Luister naar je lichaam...max. 2 spiergroepen per dag en zeer kort (totaal 45 minuten met opwarming en cooldown erbij)..geen gekke dingen en je moet ervan uitgaan dat 'de mens' van nature uit zeer zwak is. Train matig (de basis..rustig aan..je niet teveel overmoeien)..en om de 2 maand ofzo ga je eens voor 3-4 weken echt voluit...maakt niet uit hoe ...alles op alles...en dan terug dringende rust.
Gr.polleke...

----------


## ppolleke

Ach ja.. een zeer goedkoop effectief middeltje is haver...Avena Sativa...zal je vrije testo verhogen...weer een ander probleem met sups is dat sommigen weldegelij werken maar helaas ookk 'onnatuurlijk' moeten genomen worden (kruidenuiltje inspuiten). Enkel onder begeleiding en dan zijn we weer bij het begin natuurlijk.
Je kan best eens 'googlen' naar kruiden voor vrije test. te verhogen...laat je niet misleiden door de reclame..meer zin in sex is inderdaad wel hogere test. maar daarvoor nog geen hogere vrijere test. Reclame zijn altijd in leugen-stijl opgemaakt...maar grondig onderzoek zal je bij af en toe wat sups. tot een verstandige keuze leiden (hopelijk)...

----------


## tarik-12-grafisch

Ik gebruik een telsel product en hij is ongelovelijk goed!!! ( the ab solution-pro )

----------


## repperit

Wat erg belangrijk is als je gaat trainen is dat je cardio met kracht moet gaan mengen. Dus, als je in de sportschool een uur gaat trainen, doe je het eerste half uur cardio, en het volgende half uur kracht. (dit kan hetzelfde bij bv. 2 uur of 1½ uur) Veel mensen weten dit niet, en doen dus alleen maar hardlopen of alleen maar push-ups. Dit klinkt misschien een beetje dom, alleen het is echt waar! Ik heb dit an diverse huisartsen gehoord, en het werkt. Want als je cardio doet, worden je spieren warm, en zijn ze klaar voor het hardere krachttraining. Ik heb dit ook gedaan, en ik ben een paar kilo afgevallen, en ook nog eens gespierder geworden. Ik denk dat het bij jou ook wel gaat werken. Je bent nu geen 17 meer, waarschijnlijk 25, maar dit advies kan ook voor anderen gericht zijn.

----------


## ppolleke

beste repperit, ahzo uitleg via je huisarts.. Goed Adies..laat eerst je Hoofd eens nazien (door een andere dokter of neem hem mee) want dit is het meest idiote-hilarische dat ppolleke ooit over spier-opbouw heeft gehoord/gelezen.

je breekt tijdens die cardio al meer af dan je ooit (eventueel) zou kunnen opbouwen in een massa/kracht trainings-sessie die nooit langer dan 45minuten mag duren (beperking door je hormonaal systeem). Enkel met AAS zou je alzo spieren kunnen opbouwen..maarr (dubbele rr) weeral niet het maximale wegens "die cardio".

Er zijn geen shortcuts.. jaja er is veel medicatie..Leer hoe Jou lichaam reageert op de massa oefeningen..voldoende eten (veel)..voldoende slapen(veel)..Houdt het Kort en Krachtig dan pas wordt je sterker en eventueel een beetje Gespierder.

Groetjes ppolleke

----------


## Chokry

http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=137909

----------


## zuten

> 17 jaar jong en aan de anabolen??? Je zit nog in je groeifasen en je lichaam is in de fase van het meeste aanmaak van testosteron. Gespierd zijn neemt tijd en daarvoor moet je geduld hebben.
> 
> Je moet geen anabolen nemen in je groeiperiode omdat je groeischijven permanent zullen dichtgroeien, dit belemmert je groei en brengt mogelijk meerdere problemen met zich mee.
> 
> Maak een goede voedingsschema waar je gegarandeerd van zult groeien. Afblijven dus van de anabolen!


inderdaad is dit een oude topic en ben zelfs een nieuweling maar sluit mij volledig aan met bovenstaande post. kon het zelfs niet beter hebben gezegd. helemaal niet verantwoord om zo vroeg anabolen te gaan gebruiken....heeft gevolgen op een latere leeftijd na je 21ste kan je ermee gaan experimenteren maar sowieso niet in jou groeifase.

----------


## robin4671

Pillen voor spiermassa - http://probolan50.nl Ik had een betere spiergroei en ik kreeg mijn oude figuur terug. En dit alles zonder overgewicht of een opgeblazen gevoel dat andere middelen veroorzaken. Ik kan met de hele zekerheid zeggen dat Probolan het beste middel op de markt is.

----------

